# Sericopelma rubronitens



## Arachnokid 93 (Dec 27, 2006)

Ok I came across one of them while in a pet store and I loved it so i went home and looked on the internet and I could not find out anything about it. So I was hoping you guys could help me out. There are a couple things I want to know .

1 how big do they get 

2 what is there temperment

3 are they arboreal terrestrial

any care sheets would be apresheated.

Thanks Arachnokid 93.


----------



## Hedorah99 (Dec 27, 2006)

They get about 5 inches I think. Mine is skittish as hell. Not aggressive but very nervous and tends to try and run the second I open her bin. They are terrestrial. I have not noticed burrowing but she seems content in her hide. I would keep them like any other South American terrestrial. Dry to semi-moist substrate and water dish. Give it a nice hide under a piece of bark or a flower pot and its a happy bug.


----------



## reptist (Dec 27, 2006)

They get large, I have 7" females and they are still molting every 4-6 months so I beleive they will get bigger still!!, they are terrestrial and will use a hide if you offer it, they are pretty jumpy but I have handled them and the are not bitey at all, I've never seen a threat pose from any that I have kept, I keep them on vermiculite w/ an open water dish and hide, they dont seem to dig around much at all, I'm not sure what their habbits are in the wild. the males mature at about 6" and are awsome looking, I have had 3 or 4 pairings so far that went real well, although the males are real jumpy and the females seem to be pretty impatient w/ them and will persue them after they are done doing their thing so get him out asap when/if you ever breed them, all in all these are one of my top 10 favorites, fresh shed, IMO they are prettier than vagans, sabulosum or angustum, they remind me of a cross between a B. vagans and a P nigricolor or pretty much any pampho for that matter, I'm anxious to see what full size amounts to w/ them cause like I said I have 
7"ers that are still molting way to frequently to be adults, Time will tell!! and hopefully I should have some C/B slings here in the states soon{fingers crossed} hope that helps and if I were you I'd buy the one at the shop you were speaking of, a great addition to any collection, PEACE      B.


----------



## Silentbob (Dec 29, 2010)

I have a Panama red rump sling that burrows never comes out. is that odd?


----------



## curiousme (Dec 29, 2010)

Silentbob said:


> I have a Panama red rump sling that burrows never comes out. is that odd?


Most terrestrial/ fossorial slings burrow alot, so that is not unusual.  As far as never coming out, it is very possible that it is coming out while you are not watching.  Regardless, they sometimes burrow down to molt and stay there for a week or more, so with the sparse description you offered; I would say it sounds perfectly normal.    Make sure it has water available either in a dish, or in the substrate and it should be fine.


----------



## Royal_T's (Dec 29, 2010)

I had a mature female that recently died she was 7.5 inches and was very docile... my friend and I determined she was approximately 15-18 years old.


----------



## curiousme (Dec 29, 2010)

Royal_T's said:


> I had a mature female that recently died she was 7.5 inches and was very docile... my friend and I determined she was approximately 15-18 years old.


This is a zombie thread(from 2006), the OP is no longer around for the answers to the question they asked.


----------



## Jacobchinarian (Dec 29, 2010)

> This is a zombie thread(from 2006), the OP is no longer around for the answers to the question they asked.


Lol I was reading this and im like hay I remember this from when I was researching these tarantulas.


----------



## ArachnoBoss (Oct 1, 2020)

I have a 4" confirmed female rubronitens and she does quite a bit of digging. She just went into her hide and then completely blocked it off with substrate so I decided to add a bit more sub well she's (what i assume) going in for a molt. My girls never given me a threat pose but she's very skittish and usually retreats to her hide with any disturbance, sometimes she will just chill out and let me open the enclosure to receive her food though lol. definitely one of my top 10 and the only red rump prettier IMO is the grammostola actaeon or Brazilian red rump.


----------

